# Still Waiting *Pics*



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Today is day 31. Still waiting. I haven't really seen much of any of the girls lately because I've been leaving them alone, letting them hide in their house. Today I decided I wanted to check on each of them.

I'm not convinced that three of them are even pregnant - all of the ones in the big bin.










This is a closer picture of one of the three, stretching out. This one makes me iffy, but I still don't know...









And this is the Himalayan... definitely ready to pop!



















All of you have much more experience with this than I do. Do you think any of the first three are pregnant?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I would say the Himi has about 4 days yet till she has her litter. I also think that the gray one is probably 2 weeks along and will have babies about a week after the Himi. I can't tell if the black/white one is or not by the picture but if she probably is


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you!! That's encouraging.


----------

